# Shooting in Ky.



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Saw where 2 of 3 Kentucky turkey hunters were shot with one being killed. The 3 came over a ridge top and someone opened fire on them.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Doesnt sound like no accident to me, how do you mistake a person 6 ft tall for a turkey? Hope they get the Basst..........


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I highly doubt it was intentional...but it was highly negligent...just someone else who didnt make sure what their target was before pulling the trigger...there has been instances of hunters 'calling' other hunters in and shooting one another...wonder if it happened in this case?..I'll stick to my treestand...


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Anybody know if the guy who shot the people stuck around or took off


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Supposed to be grilling a local dirt ball after serving warrants at his home...


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Hope they nail the sob


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Unreal story............ Hope they shot him back, we dont need retards like that in the woods or reproducing lol jk............ Who just shoots at movement and hopes its what your after, unreal..........................


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

phishyone1 said:


> Unreal story............ Hope they shot him back, we dont need retards like that in the woods or reproducing lol jk............ Who just shoots at movement and hopes its what your after, unreal..........................


Youre right about that 2nd one. They shouldnt be allowed to reproduce, lol.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I never saw anywhere what the real story was. There are different stories coming from locals but the local law has not published anything as of yesterday.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

turkeyt said:


> I never saw anywhere what the real story was. There are different stories coming from locals but the local law has not published anything as of yesterday.


Google it, there are a few news stories about the Ky. shooting's.


----------

